# Markings of a Butterfly Tabby



## melnz (Mar 3, 2005)

When I introduced myself a few weeks ago I mentioned that one of my cats is a Butterfly Tabby. A lot of people were curious about a butterfly tabby's markings and wanted me to post pictures of CJ's, so here they are:

CJ hiding behind the chair....You can see how his markings on his chest are symmetrical...









My husband was holding CJ so I could get a picture of the markings on his back, but he kept wiggling around so it didn't come out that good.









My favorite feature of CJ that I didn't get a picture of is the white tip at the end of his tail  I thought he would grow out of it, but he hasn't, though it has gotten a bit smaller.

Here are Angel's markings (don't want her to feel left out!):


----------



## melnz (Mar 3, 2005)

Also, I got a cat tree for the cats. CJ wouldn't go near it until Angel did, but even then he wouldnt get any higher. Angel's favorite part if the rope that hangs down, she loves batting at it.


----------



## Donaldjr1969 (Feb 8, 2005)

How CUTE!! I love your kitties!

Angel bears a slight resemblance to Poopsie, the cat in my avatar!


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Oh, yes, they look like they are having so much fun!


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Beautiful markings on your kitties.


----------



## cmamakitty (Jan 10, 2005)

*Cute!*

They have such unique markings


----------



## zoeae (Feb 21, 2005)

Lovely cats, and love the tower.


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

I love their markings, really unique


----------



## emma_pen (Nov 2, 2004)

Angel really does have angel wings on her back! She reminds me of my Bump.


----------

